# French Doors that swing opposite



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm sure if you have the $$ a custom door could be made
Call some local lumber stores (not big box) & ask them if its an option


----------



## Cecosugi (Feb 27, 2009)

I was hoping someone would say...Yes, just buy two doors and fit them together like "this"! I'm trying to figure out if I can do this without going custom.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

If you are going to DIY I'm sure you could have the hinges swing any way you want to


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Rather than alternate in-out swing on French doors a better looking alternative would be Swinging Doors. Here is a Supplier that calls their doors Terrace Doors :
http://www.archiexpo.com/prod/loewen/wood-double-swing-door-56491-137359.html

An easier way would be install Double Action Hinges on doors that you get locally.
http://www.thehardwarehut.com/catalog-product.php?p_ref=2255

 You could install upper and lower Door Bolts for security on the door least used.
http://www.door-hardware-manufacturers.com/mortise-bolts.html

The biggest problem with this as a DIY project is sealing these doors against Winter winds and driving rains. There are no door stops so the wind can howl in around the sides, top, and bottom while the heat can escape as if the door has been left open. An Astragal betwee the center
stiles is not possible because both door need to swing.

The colder and wetter the weather, the bigger this problem will be. If the doors are under a deep overhang and you live in California this weather problem will be reduced but not eliminated.


Commercial doors (e.g. 1st Link to Terrace Doors) have custom engineered weather stripping that reduces leakage.
.


----------



## Cecosugi (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh, yes, I see what you mean, PaliBob, with the locks that would slide into the floor or above. That's what I was looking for. These are interior doors, so I'm not worried about weather. They go from a kitchen area into our sunroom, which is completely an indoor room. 

Bear with me, as I am quite a newbie. I've learned lots from many of you. We're building a house, so I have a rough opening that I can do anything with.

So if I get two french doors and just hinge them how I want, and put those door bolts on them, that would give me a way to close them. 

Is that a special door that has no actual knob function?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Interior doors you have more options & no weather to worry about
The locks that slide into the floor are the way to go
You coud probably just leave one closed/locked & open it if needed


----------



## Cecosugi (Feb 27, 2009)

That's pretty much what I'm picturing. Thanks for the help. 

When I mentioned this to my Pella door guy, he looked at me like I was crazy, as did the Home Depot guy. I can't say that I've ever SEEN doors that don't swing the same way (unless they were actually swinging doors), but I did think it was possible, and even practical...in the right situation.

I've got too many animals at my house for true swinging doors...I have pictured their tails getting caught way too many times to be able to do that!

Okay, now on to my next question, posted in the flooring section.:laughing: So many questions, so little time.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

If you buy an off-the-shelf double door set you will need to rework the jamb. Specifically take off the thin molding around the door opening perimeter that the doors butt up against when closed (perhaps for both doors). Sometimes this and the rest of the jamb is all one piece so it has to be planed off as opposed to crowbarred off.

The doors are not centered exactly in the jamb so it might not be easy to re-attach the molding if the door (half) being altered is only going to swing the other way.


----------



## Cecosugi (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks, Allan, for that insight. Do you think it would be easier (more effective?) to buy two separate doors without the jambs?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Cecosugi said:


> Thanks, Allan, for that insight. Do you think it would be easier (more effective?) to buy two separate doors without the jambs?


As you said, just buy the doors you want and make you're own jamb without any stop molding. Each door will open both in and out. Sort of like the saloon doors in a western.
Ron


----------

